# Question for newbie at bacon



## rbrinton2373 (Feb 28, 2012)

I just rubbed down my pork belly with hi-mountain BBBcure, and have them sealed in ziploc bags.  The instructions with the cure call for flipping the bags at the 5 day mark, but I have read on numerous posts that people flip them daily.  I imagine doing it daily would ultimately be better but am curious on if it really matters.

Also I think I am going to cold smoke these I have an AMNPS on order.  How long will i run it with smoke?  Does the cure keep the meat from spoiling being in the danger zone so long? and I want to make sure the smoker does not go above what temperature? 65-75 degrees?

Any advice would be great.

On last thing.....What actually make it Buckboard Bacon instead of regular old Bacon?


----------



## venture (Feb 28, 2012)

Buckboard bacon is made from the shoulder (think Boston butt) where "regular" bacon is made from the belly.

I don't use premix cures, so I would recommend you follow their directions carefully.  Having said that, if you flip it every day, it would cause no harm.  Some do, some don't.  I usually only flip mine when I see some liquid building up in the bag.  How you handled the meat and the cure is probably more important.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 28, 2012)

rbrinton2373 said:


> I just rubbed down my pork belly with hi-mountain BBBcure, and have them sealed in ziploc bags.  The instructions with the cure call for flipping the bags at the 5 day mark, but I have read on numerous posts that people flip them daily.  I imagine doing it daily would ultimately be better but am curious on if it really matters.
> 
> Also I think I am going to cold smoke these I have an AMNPS on order.  How long will i run it with smoke? That depends on you, a little smokey 4 hours. Lots of smoke 24 hour or any in between, 10-12 hours is popular...  Does the cure keep the meat from spoiling being in the danger zone so long?Yes and gives that Pink Bacon/Ham color...  and I want to make sure the smoker does not go above what temperature? 65-75 degrees? Much past 90*F the Fat will start to Melt out. Since Fat is what Belly bacon is about watch the Temp...You will need to Cook the Bacon before eating....Or, you can slowly raise the Temp until the Bacon IT hits 150 and although you will loose some Fat the Bacon will be ready to eat...
> 
> ...


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 28, 2012)

Those 2 experts have ya covered!!


----------



## slydog (Mar 8, 2012)

I found the replys very helpful  ty new too smoking and have some belly curing now


----------

